
Trials and Tribulations of an Anti-Bullying Kickstarter - angersock
http://degree180.com/8686-2/
======
angersock
Posting this because of the coverage of being on the receiving end of an
alleged abuse campaign. It's interesting to see the techniques used, and the
things which ultimately tipped the parties off.

